# NEWBE - trying to ID my childhood Schwinn year & model



## chbpe (May 2, 2011)

It was two tone green middleweight.

Two speed rear hub - coaster brake ... maybe Bendix?

Two tone seat.

Horn in the frame.

1954 - 1957?

Hornet. Wasp? ..... ?

Trying to find one to restore.

SP


----------



## chbpe (May 2, 2011)

oh yea .... had a spring fork too.

SP


----------



## tony d. (May 2, 2011)

did it have a 2 speed lever on the handle bars ?


----------



## hotrod62 (May 2, 2011)

wow theirs another form some one just started guy is asking the same thing wanting info on his childhood bike thats strange......


----------



## elginkid (May 2, 2011)

Like this?  From the 50s, two speed would've been on the handlebars.

http://www.firstflightbikes.com/1950_Schwinn_Panther.htm

Or like this? Later, maybe early 60s, with a kick back 2 speed.

http://www.polyvore.com/schwinn_panther_vintage_bike_some/thing?id=25713291

Or maybe this: Deluxe Hornet, 4th from the bottom. (also would've been handlebar mounted shifter)

http://home.comcast.net/~ktringhese/classic.htm


----------



## chbpe (May 4, 2011)

elginkid - No to all.

hotrod2 - is that unusual or really everyday? Sorry if it's old stuff. Still want to try to ID it. No luck on the net as yet. Hope the experts here can help.

tony.d - Yes  .. a two speed lever on the handle bars!


----------



## chbpe (May 26, 2011)

elginkid:

Deluxe Hornet, 4th from the bottom looks close. What year were these available. Had to be 1956 and earlier. Color was an electric green with a two tone green / cream seat.

Any more info?

Really would like to try to find / restore one!


----------



## chbpe (May 30, 2011)

I think it was a 1957 Schwinn Deluxe Hornet - two speed coaster brake from what I can piece together off suggestions and the net.

Can anybody confirm from the the descriptions above?

Can't find any OEM Schwinn catalog info or possible restoration path.

Any help would be gratefully appreciated!


----------



## old hotrod (May 30, 2011)

Here is a link to Tom Findlay's site with scanned copies of most of the original Schwinn catalogs
http://www.trfindley.com/pg_schwinn_cats.htm


----------



## Larmo63 (May 30, 2011)

Can I play twenty questions with you guys?


----------



## chbpe (Jun 1, 2011)

old hotrod: THANKS!

Larmo63: Sure! we should limit it to 20 questions AND answers ...


----------



## chbpe (Jun 8, 2011)

still looking for more advice!


----------

